# Monitor liefert keine 144Hz bei WQHD - BenQ  XL2730Z-Displayport



## real_Maestro (4. April 2017)

Hey
ich bin super stolzer Besitzer eines Benq XL2730Z. Alles soweit super, bis auf die versprochenen 144Hz.
In den Einstellungen bei Windows unter Anzeigeeinstellungen->Erweitert->Adaptereinstellungen kann ich lediglich 60Hz und 100Hz auswählen. Ja, er läuft über das mitgelieferte Diesplayport Kabel.
GraKa ist eine RX470, treiber habe ich aktualisiert, Treiber von der mitgelifierten CD vom Monitor ist auch installiert. Bzw. dieses "Display Pilot" Programm.
Wenn ich die Auflösung auf 1900x1080 setze, kann ich die 144Hz und eine Menge Abstufungen auswählen. Möchte aber die WQHD Auflösung auskosten.
Ich vermute es liegt an der GraKa. Sie kann doch aber nicht zu schwach für 144Hz sein?!?
Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## Defenz0r (4. April 2017)

1 minute google

Can't get 144Hz (XL2730Z) - [Solved] - Graphics Cards


----------



## real_Maestro (4. April 2017)

Habe das Kabel gewechselt, nun sind nur noch 60Hz möglich.


----------



## JoM79 (4. April 2017)

Du musst schon das Displayportkabel nehmen, anders kriegst du keine 144Hz bei WQHD.
Was kannst du denn im Radeontreiber einstellen und wird er da auch erkannt?


----------



## lunaticx (4. April 2017)

Moinsen,

da reihe ich mich mal ein.

Gleicher Monitor an einer 1080TI.
Bei 1440p habe ich derzeit nur 60Hz. Keine Möglichkeit im Nvidia Control Panel umzustellen. Ist 1080p eingestellt funktionieren die 144Hz (glaube ich)
Mir fehlt das Displayport-Kabel welches dabei sein sollte. Ist aber eine andere Geschichte und grad in Klärung mit dem Lieferanten.

Was ich bereits probiert habe -> Displayport auf DVI Adapter und daran dann ein Dual-Link-DVI-Kabel -> klappt au nid.

Ganz komische Geschichte.


----------



## JoM79 (4. April 2017)

Ich zitier mich mal selber.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Du musst schon das Displayportkabel nehmen, anders kriegst du keine 144Hz bei WQHD.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (4. April 2017)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Was ich bereits probiert habe -> Displayport auf DVI Adapter und daran dann ein Dual-Link-DVI-Kabel -> klappt au nid.


Dual Link DVI kann ja auch nur WQHD@60Hz.


----------



## lunaticx (4. April 2017)

real_Maestro schrieb:


> Habe das Kabel gewechselt, nun sind nur noch 60Hz möglich.





JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich zitier mich mal selber.



Laut TE, der ja hoffentlich das beiliegende Displayport-Kabel genutzt hat, gehts da ja auch nicht



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Dual Link DVI kann ja auch nur WQHD@60Hz.



Digital Visual Interface – Wikipedia
"DVI-D-Kabel (Dual-Link) haben 24 + 1 Pins mit einer zweiten TMDS-Verbindung für maximal 2560 × 1600 Bildpunkte bei bis zu 144 Hz"

Was stimmt denn nu ?

Edit:
Und selbst wenn das Dual-Link keine 144Hz schafft, müsste ich doch zumindest 120Hz angeboten bekommen ?
Das gleiche Kabel hing vorher an meinem XL2420. Der kann 120Hz und wurde auch so von Windows erkannt, daher bin ich davon ausgegangen -> 120Hz sollten drin sein.


----------



## JoM79 (4. April 2017)

Manchmal funktioniert das beiliegende Kabel nicht, da hilft nur tauschen.
Entweder beim Hersteller oder selber eins kaufen.

DVI Duallink schafft max 7,92GBit/s.
WQHD 144Hz 8bit sind 12,74GBit/s.
Nicht alles glauben was bei Wikipedia steht.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (4. April 2017)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Das gleiche Kabel hing vorher an meinem XL2420. Der kann 120Hz und wurde auch so von Windows erkannt, daher bin ich davon ausgegangen -> 120Hz sollten drin sein.


Der XL2420 ist auch nur FHD.


----------



## lunaticx (4. April 2017)

@JoM79

Allet klar ... auf die Bandbreite hatte ich nicht wirklich geschaut. Ist nun abgespeichert.

@Th3D3str0y3r

Recht haste !
Hab auch nochmal geschwind recherchiert. Der Adapter der 1080TI FE ist wohl auch nur DisplayPort -> DVI Single Link ... also geht das schon mal gar nid.

Somit heissts wohl ein neues Kabel bestellen ... woopwoop


----------



## HisN (4. April 2017)

Lindy Cromo als Empfehlung.
Das was Dir passiert, passiert ganz vielen Usern.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (4. April 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Lindy Cromo als Empfehlung.


Die Daten werden digital transportiert und nicht analog. Dementsprechend sollte das Kabel doch eigentlich keinen Einfluss haben, solange es nicht ein paar Meter lang ist…?


----------



## HisN (4. April 2017)

Warum funktioniert das vom TE dann nicht?

Schirmung, Übersprechen, Frequenzen, Widerstände ... ich hab keine Ahnung davon. Ich weiß auch nur dass ein einziges von meinen vier Kabeln an meinem 4K-Monitor auch 60Hz ohne Artefakte und Rückfall auf 30Hz funktioniert.

Ich sehe das eher wie Netzwerk-Kabel. 10GB schaffen nicht alle Kabel, und besonders keine langen Kabel. Was mit 1GB noch funktioniert über 50m, das geht mit 10GB nur noch 25m mit dem gleichen Kabel. Das ist doch auch Digital, und nicht analog, oder? Einfach weil die Frequenz deutlich höher ist und die Spannung sinkt.


----------



## real_Maestro (4. April 2017)

Wie ich auch im Anfangspost beschrieben habe, ist das beigelegten DP Kabel angeschlossen, ja.
Ich schaue nachher noch mal, was die Radeon Einstellungen hergeben, habe dort aber schon geschaut und nichts gefunden was helfen könnte.
Ich kenne mich auf dem Gebiet kaum aus. Habe mich vorher hübsch belesen und dachte dann, wenn ich das DP Kabel benutze kann ja nichts schief gehen. Geht eure Empfehlung zu einem neuen Kabel hin? Das Kabel ist doch aber neu...?!


----------



## HisN (4. April 2017)

Aber in der Regel extrem billig.


----------



## lunaticx (4. April 2017)

Jou @HisN ... Lindy Cromo in diesem Zusammenhang gelesen und bestellt.

Ich bin gespannt und erstatte Bericht sobald getestet.


----------



## HisN (4. April 2017)

Wir freuen uns über Rückmeldung.


----------



## real_Maestro (4. April 2017)

back @topic
Ich dachte mir eben, bevor ich einen neuen Post schreibe, schaue ich mal vorher nach in den Win Einstellungen. Ich habe seit dem Beitrag gestern abend nichts verändert - lediglich ein bisschen gesurft bis zum schlafengehen - aber nun kann ich die 144Hz auswählen. Seeeehr seltsam, aber ich will mich dann mal nicht beschweren.
Hat jemand vielleich trotzdem eine Idee, woran es gelegen haben könnte?


----------



## HisN (4. April 2017)

Immer noch Kabel.
Der Monitor und die Graka handeln beim Rechnerstart die Bandbreite aus, mit der sie verbunden sind (oder wenn Du die Verbindung erneuert, also das Kabel trennst). Eventuell hat es gerade für 144Hz gereicht. Zieh mal zum testen das Kabel im Betrieb ab und steck es wieder.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## real_Maestro (6. April 2017)

Okai, macht Sinn. Ich hatte es wegen des weniger sinnvollen DVI Tipps gezogen und dann neu angesteckt. Nach dem nächsten Neustart ging es dann ja.
Jetzt ziehe ich da aber gar nichts mehr, bin froh das es so läuft.


----------



## lunaticx (10. April 2017)

Moin auch nochmal von mir 

also nach Tausch des DP-Kabels gibts bei mir nun auch 144Hz ...


----------



## HisN (10. April 2017)

Cool

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------

